# Edit in does not work properly please help.



## pego99 (Jan 22, 2014)

Running LR5.3 on Windows and CS6.
When I try to open in photoshop, photoshop opens but the image does not load.
This has worked before but it has stopped working.
Anyone know how to fix this please.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 23, 2014)

Any idea what happened just before it stopped working?  Or how long ago it stopped working?

You could double check that you're running the latest ACR version, as a place to start.


----------



## pego99 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well I haven't updated the acr but I will but now it is at v7.
I decided to revert to a drive image of a few weeks ago which worked and now it is working but lightroom askes me if I should use lightroom to render the image or use the outdated acr so i chose lightroom (5.3). is this bad to do? If I select the do this always box how would I get back to this choice? Is there a way to change this selection?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 24, 2014)

V7 could explain it, particularly if you're using a camera that was released more recently.

Choosing Lightroom was the best thing to do in that case, because ACR would have given you a different result (if it could open it at all).  

If you check the 'always' checkbox, then you just have to press the 'reset all warning dialogs' button in preferences to show it again later.


----------



## pego99 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Victoria. Yes the camera is new the Nikon D610. 

So how does lightroom 5.3 render the image without the ACR 8.3? 

Also I have searched everywhere on the website for a acr 8.3 plugin but can't find it. 
The weird thing is the DNG Converter 8.3 in it's description says it is also a acr 8.3 but I see no evidence of that after installing the DNG converter.
So very confusing.


----------



## DaveS (Jan 24, 2014)

Installing the latest DNG converter doesn't install ACR 8.3 for photoshop to use (but has a version of it built in for it's own use).   And Lightroom 5.3 has what amounts to ACR 8.3 built into it, so it can render using it.  But again, installing Lightroom 5.3 doesn't install ACR 8.3 for photoshop or the DNG converter to use either.      You can "update" photoshop CS6 to the latest build of photoshop CS6 by going to Help/Updates... in CS6.  Then you do have ACR 8.3 for photoshop's benefit.

So unless you do the latter update, you won't ever see ACR 8.3 sitting there for photoshop to use.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 24, 2014)

Spot on. I did in fact explain all that in the OP's other thread:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...xplain-this-Adobe-Camera-Raw-8-3-installation


----------

